# CES 2020 - Obligatory Thread



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll just kick this thing off with a link dump. Hopefully this will spark some discussion, and perhaps some photos from people who attend. 

OK, one comment before the links... Apparently big "floating" screens with low resolution displays are really going to be a thing? (Thank you Kenwood for continuing to buck the low resolution trend.)

Also, some pretty interesting new products from Alpine.

Sony Ships Ultra Large Floating Radio









Nakamichi to Intro Tube Amp; 10 Inch Radios









Eton Car Audio Introduces ‘Point Source’ System









Jensen, Stinger Ship 10-Inch Radios

















PowerBass to Intro GM Plug n Play Speakers










New US Distributor for Zapco


AudioControl Intros Motorsports Amplifiers









Kenwood Radios Feature Hi-Res Streaming









Pioneer Intros 9 & 10 Inch Floating Radios









New ‘Stack’ Amp From Alpine









Alpine Intros 11-Inch Deck









Kenwood, JVC Join Large Screen Radio Craze










AudioControl Intros LC1i and LC2i PRO


Alpine Unveils Two New Dash Cameras


Alpine Unveils a New R-Series 6-Channel Amplifier with Staggered Power


Alpine Unveils a 16-Channel Hi-Resolution Wireless Digital Signal Processor


Alpine Expands the Halo Family to Offer Complete Sound System Solutions


HARMAN Delivers Premium Experiences for Electric Vehicles with Suite of Industry-First Eco-Friendly Audio Innovations


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Nakamichi tube amp looks interesting.

6 Channel staggered power Alpine amp should make people happy.

Kind of bummed there is no mention of an upmixer for the 16 channel wireless DSP from Alpine. Waiting for the day they update the H800 offering.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Nakamichi tube amp looks interesting.


I know I have seen photos of it before. It was sometime last year, and it prompted me to check out Nakamichi's current offerings. It appears that the Chinese company that owns the brand now is going to try to make a push back into the US. We'll see how that goes.



Bnlcmbcar said:


> 6 Channel staggered power Alpine amp should make people happy.


Yep. It seems like every few months you see someone post about wanting a staggered power 6 channel amp. Well, now you have it. I wonder if it will actually sell. People haven't seemed too hot on the Alpine amps since the PDX.



Bnlcmbcar said:


> Kind of bummed there is no mention of an upmixer for the 16 channel wireless DSP from Alpine. Waiting for the day they update the H800 offering.


When I first saw the 16 channel DSP, I was hopeful that this was the H800 replacement I was told about at CES a couple of years ago. When I saw it was based on the same platform as the PXE-0850S, I knew it was nothing of the sort. On paper, it looks like it might be a good option for people looking to piggy-back on OE systems. I just don't see it being used to try to generate multi-channel/center/surround systems from simple two channel stereo sources.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I’d be interested in one of the larger floating screen decks but not with their current low resolutions. Stupid to have a product that emphasizes the screen and then use a poor screen.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Tube amps. Sigh........


Where are the gan class d amps?!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

dgage said:


> I’d be interested in one of the larger floating screen decks but not with their current low resolutions. Stupid to have a product that emphasizes the screen and then use a poor screen.


Check out the new Kenwoods. I couldn't confirm whether the new JVC units were HD or not, but the Kenwoods are. 

_"Kenwood’s version includes a non-navi mechless model with 10.1-inch High Resolution screen and a version with built-in Garmin navigation. Both use a double DIN chassis with a floating adjustable 1280 by 720 screen– one of the brightest on the market."_

Beyond the higher resolution screen, the units themselves look pretty nice. Hopefully we'll get some higher resolution/detailed photos before the end of the week.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks rton20s. I’m planning to buy a pair of 9906XR in the next month or so. Those look good but a summer release is just so far away.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

dgage said:


> Thanks rton20s. I’m planning to buy a pair of 9906XR in the next month or so. Those look good but a summer release is just so far away.


You'll love the 9906XR, had one and will miss it in my next car (which has a head unit that cannot be replaced with aftermarket). Zero complaints with it and I'd buy another in a heartbeat if it would fit.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

bnae38 said:


> Where are the gan class d amps?!


Maybe if you convince this guy to do something for 12v automotive:









Orchard Audio - Audio Power Amplifier, Home Audio, Home Stereo System | Orchard Audio


BOSC is an audio power amplifier that uses state of the art electronics, including gallium nitride (GaN) technology to achieve ultra-high performance.




orchardaudio.com


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

The floating screens get most the press but Pioneer released a couple of modular large screens last year that need a special Metra kit for flush install on certain vehicles. The screens were SD.

This year they released the DMH-WC6600NEX 9" HD (720p) modular screen with wireless Android Auto and CarPlay. Unfortunately, still no digital out.











Luckily there is already a Metra kit for my vehicle. I really do prefer the flush mount over a floating screen. I am seriously considering this option.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

yeah the big floating screen sometimes is out of place in a retrofit/upgrade situation as there may be buttons or air vents behind or beside it. Usually it's fine for cars designed with a floating screen (example a few of the recent Benz) and they just put all the buttons and vents away from it. Or put the buttons on it lol.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Good catch Truthunter. I hadn't noticed that three of the new Pioneer units are now HD. Looks like the DMH-WC6600NEX (9" | Modular), DMH-WT7600NEX (9" | Floating) and DMH-WT8600NEX (10" | Floating) all have 720P displays. Unfortunately, none of the "standard" Double DIN units have received an HD display yet.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Morel posted some pretty cool stuff on their FB page. Not a whole lot of detail yet. 


















They haven't provided any information beyond the pics that I have seen. If I had to guess... 250W x 2 @ 2 Ohms class AB. Maybe even a non-bridgeable dual mono?



















Elate Carbon 9"

Someone also posted some photos of a new Carbon Integra 4" on their page that looked really interesting, but it looks like it has been scrubbed? I'm sure we'll get to see more pics and info over the next couple of days.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirius Intros First Aftermarket 360L Receiver








When Sirius teams up with Pandora, you know we're in for a... treat?

JVC Intros Two Advanced AV Receivers








Love your flagship Kenwood, but long for the days of low resolution resistive displays? Look no further. 

KENWOOD Releases Trio of Installer Friendly, High Power Handling, Hi-Resolution Audio Certified Speakers








Kenwood wants to Hi-Res all the things. Seriously though, providing their flagship speakers with a much higher power rating is probably going to help move a lot more units. Also, the bi-amp capable passive crossovers are a nice touch.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

No pretty pictures to post, but some information on new product distribution in the US is becoming public.

ARPA looks to be taking over US distribution for the following brands in 2020...
Zapco Amplifiers
ESB Speakers
Tchernov Cables
AudioWave Amplifiers
Dynaudio Speakers
More to come...

This is straight from Scott Welch's (SQHemi) post on FB.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

There's a bit more info on the Morel amps and 9" Elate Carbons...and A LOT MORE...at 
2020 CES overview YouTube video - 5 Star Car Audio


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Audison Ships bit One HD Virtuoso DSP









Pioneer Debuts Range of NEX In-Dash Receivers with Amazon Alexa Built-In at CES 2020









Morel's new Elate Alto Tweeter...

























Morel's new Elate Carbon Line...








_"CES 2020 - The Elate Carbon taking listening enjoyment to a new level. Available in 2 and 3-way systems with woofer sizes of 5.25”, 6.5” and 9”. Woofers feature Morel’s EVC motor design with hybrid neo/ferrite magnets and a huge 3” Hexatech aluminum voice coil, and carbon fiber/Rohacell cones. 3-way systems get the all new Elate MD3 3.5” midrange with a 2.1” diameter voice coil and low fs that offers a broad range, giving the systems a much more engaging sound presentation. High frequencies are handled by the new MT450. The new Elate Carbon promises to be the class leader in power handling and musicality."_

The new Morel 4" Carbon Integra Nano I mentioned yesterday. Photos courtesy of Geoff Schneider.
















I'm really curious how low this one will be able to play.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

XS Power Launches Titan 8 Batteries









Another shot of Morel's 4" Virtus Nano Carbon.









And some photos from the ARPA display at Kingpin courtesy of MECA CA.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I didn't see anything about JBL Car Audio here.

Supposedly they are bringing back the GTi high-end line with new GTi-Wxx Mk III subwoofers and a new $3500 GTi component set with Beryllium tweeters. Not sure if that includes a 3-way set but I would hope so.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I just saw some info on the new JBL component sets last night. It seems the GTi nomenclature is no more, and they are using the "Arena" name to better align with the rest of their products. Be prepared to drop some coin if you want to find out how good these things actually are. ?

JBL Intros ‘Cost is No Object’ System

Crutchfield JBL Arena Video


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

rton20s said:


> I just saw some info on the new JBL component sets last night. It seems the GTi nomenclature is no more, and they are using the "Arena" name to better align with the rest of their products. Be prepared to drop some coin if you want to find out how good these things actually are. ?
> 
> JBL Intros ‘Cost is No Object’ System
> 
> Crutchfield JBL Arena Video


I am super excited for this.


----------



## mpednault (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone know what the differences between the DMH-WT7600NEX and the DMH-WC6600NEX are? I know one is considered “floating” and the other “modular” but can’t the modular one be installed similar to floating? The specs on Pioneers site are identical.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

mpednault said:


> Anyone know what the differences between the DMH-WT7600NEX and the DMH-WC6600NEX are? I know one is considered “floating” and the other “modular” but can’t the modular one be installed similar to floating? The specs on Pioneers site are identical.


From what I can tell, these are the same unit. The 7600 has the standard mounting brackets for the floating screen and the 6600 does not. The 6600 is going to rely on custom installation of the dash kits designed by Metra in coordination with Pioneer.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

This may belong in a different thread but I am interested in the change to CTA 2006 standards. Not specific product related but hopefully it will help the industry and as a result, consumers. If it shouldn't be here Admins, feel free to move or remove. 
New Amplifier Standard


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

I haven't followed this link, but it made me chuckle... I pictured Lewis Hamilton cranking up the tunes in his F1 machine... 😂😂😂


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

And finally, I started a thread about the Nakamichi tube amps but nobody seems to know where to buy them yet. They're really nice looking imo but I'd really like to listen to one.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

UPDATE on Nakamichi tube amps:

They are checking if the specs posted online are incorrect since both the 4 and 6 channel units have the same dimensions.

Suggested Retail Prices:

N40t: MSRP $1,649.95

N60t: MSRP $1,879.95

Let's hope that they are substantially discounted because if they want to get that kind of money for them, I expect they will sell very few.


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Unless the prices above are in Yuan... Hahaha... Never considered that... I'll ask.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Just ordered a N60T, will post an update once I have more info


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

rton20s said:


> I just saw some info on the new JBL component sets last night. It seems the GTi nomenclature is no more, and they are using the "Arena" name to better align with the rest of their products. Be prepared to drop some coin if you want to find out how good these things actually are. ?
> 
> JBL Intros ‘Cost is No Object’ System
> 
> Crutchfield JBL Arena Video


Sadly, there's still no new info that I can find regarding these new JBL components. 

The only thing that comes up are JBL's home audio Arena-series speakers, which strangely seem to be a very budget line. ???

It seems very odd to me that JBL would use that same "ARENA" nomenclature to represent their ultimate High-End car audio components as well as their budget, entry-level home audio speakers. 

I was hoping to have a chance to check these out by now. Like just about everything, I'm guessing that the Pandemic has delayed the production and release of these.

But it's still a bit odd that there is absolutely no more information about these other than those two links that you provided just after CES 2020.

Hoping the new Kenwood eXcelon Reference head units release soon as well. Indications are a late August/early September release.

Unfortunately, after two full model updates of these flagship TOTL models, it doesn't look as if Kenwood has addressed many of the issues I'm personally at odds with regarding the GUI and functionality.

They are still amazing head units, and better in many regards than nearly any other manufacturer, but these could easily be PERFECT with just a few basic changes.

It's interesting and/or telling that Kenwood disabled the Comments Section on their recent YouTube videos regarding the new 2020 flagship eXcelon Reference models.

About the only thing I see that they have really updated and improved (which really IS a welcome change) is the capability for HD camera inputs for the front/rear/side/dashcam video cameras.

I get that composite video is simple, cheap, and ubiquitous, but come on, it's 2020. So, good on Kenwood for that!

I'll leave it at that for now.

Cheers, and stay safe out there!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I haven't heard anything else on the JBL front either. I did see someone post the same tired CES photo of the upcoming DSP in one of the FB groups the other day. But, there was no new information to go along with it. 

I also seem to recall that Dean from 5 Star mentioned the new GTi (Arena?) subwoofer in one of his videos with a slated timeline for a 2021 availability, but that was pre-COVID. Like you, I assume the impact from the pandemic may push back production/releases from most brands. 

As far as Kenwood goes, I am right there with you. While not perfect, they seem to be the best we've got right now. They continue to be my "go to" and I am still rocking my DDX9905S with no plans to change. (Unless I get the latest model and drop the 9905 into my wife's car.  ) I haven't seen anything from any of the other HU brands (including Stinger) that makes me want to jump ship. 

I'll be installing a DMX4707S in my father-in-law's 2014 F150 this weekend. So, this will be my chance to see how Kenwood does on the lower end of the price/features end of the spectrum. I was all set to go with the "proven" ILX-W650, but figured I would go ahead and guinea pig the $300 Kenwood instead. With a similar interface to my 9905, it should make things a little easier on me if I need to do some remote trouble shooting down the line.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Just got a pair of the n40t, n60t, and n10 in stock, going to throw the n40t on the bench and test it against some of my reference amplifiers I have on hand. Should be interesting.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dropped this in recently. Then I had to upgrade the rear view camera.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

robtr8 said:


> View attachment 274315
> 
> 
> Dropped this in recently. Then I had to upgrade the rear view camera.


Thanks for sharing. I'm considering the 6600 version once Metra releases the dash kit for my vehicle. Please share your thoughts once you get familiar with it


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Speaking of "floating" radios... I don't think it was listed anywhere in previous posts, but I have heard rumors that Kenwood is using a new EQ that will be exclusively on their upcoming flagship DNR1007XR and DMX1057XR. Apparently the EQ is parametric, but who knows what that really means without a hands on. My guess is it will be something along the lines of what Alpine currently offers with fairly limited frequency and Q selections.

Has anyone on here had a chance to run through the UI of one of these in person to confirm?


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't understand how the processing inside a DSP happens or would happen differently in a more generalized computer, but the thing that blows me away is just how hot a DSP runs. A Dayton is like a ****ing space heater and even my Helix DSP3 (with like 10x the surface area of the dsp-408) runs hotter than either of my amplifiers. I wonder if that has anything to do with why we don't see more complex DSP functions integrated into head units.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not in the industry whatsoever, but I would think the biggest reason we don't see higher function DSP capabilities in head units is ROI. Head unit replacement as a standard practice in 12V is getting less and less common every day. Yes, there will probably always be people who want to replace their head unit. However, the entire automotive industry (OE and aftermarket) are moving away from that model. So, to invest big money into a head unit (or line of head units) to integrate more advanced DSP probably doesn't pencil out.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Truthunter said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm considering the 6600 version once Metra releases the dash kit for my vehicle. Please share your thoughts once you get familiar with it


So far, so good. The WiFi audio/wireless CarPlay sounds much better than BT. When it works. Which is about 90% of the time. Range is not great and you need to access the iPhone through CarPlay only otherwise you get audio hiccups.

The screen is really nice. I thought I would miss having a volume knob but the InCarTec can bus continues to work flawlessly. A must have if you need to kill your MOST. This HU wanted a speed pulse input which now means I can't play with the DSP functions on the fly but I much prefer Pioneer's Network Mode to having an add on DSP.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

iOS update today. May address the wifi hiccups.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Is it time for the CES 2021 thread yet?


----------

